# A few of my lights...



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2007)

The family and I are at the beachhouse and I had a few free minutes (amazing!) this morning so I thought I'd take some pictures. Here's a few of my lights:

10X, MilkyWire, HD45 in the background; M180, Chrononster, 27LT-S, Seoul-mated KL1




Another shot of the above:




A group of black HA lights (OK, the Dominator is black plastic and nat HA...):




M180 and Chrononster:




M180:




A Seoul-mated Milky KL1 with a Peu HA black Pi:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 17, 2007)

Is the KL1 with an optic or reflector? Any beamshots? I've inquired about this mod, among others, but haven't heard from Milky in a while...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2007)

The KL1 has an optic. I'm planning on doing a few beamshots soon.

It has a very bright, round beam. It has a bright throw and is surrounded by a bright spill, very unlike the standard (read: narrow) beam.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 17, 2007)

That's amazing that it has good spill using the same optic. When you do your beamshots, would you mind snapping a comparo with the ML1?


----------



## Chronos (Feb 17, 2007)

No problem. I'll do the shots in my backyard, so all of my previous beamshots should be comparable.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice Lights!!

Those Leef bodies are really something.

and that SW01 is MINE!!


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 17, 2007)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Is the KL1 with an optic or reflector? Any beamshots? I've inquired about this mod, among others, but haven't heard from Milky in a while...




Valpo, nothing personal, just had a few things keeping me busy. I'll be in touch very soon! 

...and yes, it is pretty interesting that the beam changes that much through the same TIR optic. It's not perfect, but speaking very subjectively, beam quality (as in consistency, lack of artifacts, etc.) improves by maybe 80%.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 17, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Valpo, nothing personal, just had a few things keeping me busy. I'll be in touch very soon!
> 
> ...and yes, it is pretty interesting that the beam changes that much through the same TIR optic. It's not perfect, but speaking very subjectively, beam quality (as in consistency, lack of artifacts, etc.) improves by maybe 80%.



I didn't think it was anything personal. I figured you were busy, it happens to the best of us, especially you guys with kids!  Keep up the good work and I look forward to doing business with you again in the future!


----------



## fineday (Feb 18, 2007)

A...f...few...?
Are these only "a few of" your lights?

Oh u're killing me  I never owned more than 4 lights.


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful collection.


----------

